# US Citizen Marrying Citizen of Spain



## rockview (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello Everyone:

I searched the forum for the answer to my questions, but I did not find them.

Finally, my wedding day is nearing (April 30, 2008). 

She (the Spanish Citizen) is flying to the USA to marry then returning to Madrid for her job. 

I have learned that we must get our Marriage Certificate acknowledged in Spain by visiting the consular for a "Libro de Familia". 

Now, I will arrive in Spain in July and want to apply for Residencia. 

Question 1: I know what documents I will need to submit for the Residencia, but I am wondering if anyone knows how long I should expect to wait for the process to complete in Madrid....???


Question 2: I am finishing up the coursework for my Ph.D. here in the United States and after applying, I will need to return to the USA until November or December to finish. I am planning to apply for naturalization (via marriage to a Spanish citizen) in one year. Should my absence from Spain cause an inexcusable break in the 1-year residence requirement? I have read that there are some instances when absences will not count against an applicant under certain circumstances. 

Question 3: Will I need to interview with the naturalization people such as applicants do here in the USA? If so, will I need to speak perfect Spanish?


Thank you sooo much!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm a Brit married to a Spaniard - we were married in the UK and we live here as married and STILL dont have a "Libro de Familia". But as a Brit I have the right to residencia. Mine (permiso de residencia) took about 6 weeks all told.

GET THEE to the Spanish embassy/consulate - Get in writing all you need and follow it.


----------



## rockview (Apr 2, 2008)

*Libro de Familia*



chris(madrid) said:


> I'm a Brit married to a Spaniard - we were married in the UK and we live here as married and STILL dont have a "Libro de Familia". But as a Brit I have the right to residencia. Mine (permiso de residencia) took about 6 weeks all told.
> 
> GET THEE to the Spanish embassy/consulate - Get in writing all you need and follow it.



I find it to be so amazing that after 6 months you have not received it. Today, I called the consulate in Chicago, IL and the representative told me that the inscription is done there at the consulate office. She said that it is not something that they must send to Spain and await authorization. According to her, depending on workload, she can have this completed in 1-2 weeks. She said it never takes longer than 2 weeks at their location.

Was the 6 weeks in the Madrid location?

Thank you,


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

6 weeks-ish (in Madrid) - You have to go and present papers etc - at this they give you a TEMPORARY permit effective immediately for 4 weeks (renewable). The final one with photo etc took about 6 weeks to arrive - subsequent renewals between 2 and 4 weeks. But bear in mind I'm talking over ten years ago.

DO NOT EXPECT SPEED from Spanish Civil Authorities. It can be lightning fast if it's to do with fines of course - but don't EXPECT IT. Only took 4 years for the local authorities to add us to Catastro correctly. I now work in a small town hall - I see it all!. My wifes family is scattered through Madrid Town hall too. BUT you'll be dealing with a branch of the police. 

In Madrid you'll be queuing with the non-EEC-Europeans at a guess. EEC members have an easier time of it in Madrid (we can even go when the office is officially shut to others). I thing the address was General Pardiñas 90 - get it done in the US if poss! - The queues are LONG, and NOT indoors.


----------



## kcUSA (Nov 26, 2010)

*USA to Spain*

Hey Rockview, 

I am interested to know how your journey has played out..
I have a couple of questions too.. is your wife Spanish by birth or a EU citizen/ Spanish resident? The reason I ask is because I am American and engaged to marry my French boyfriend, who lives in and is a resident of Spain, here in NY in a few months and I will return with him to live in Spain. I am curious to know if since he is not "Spanish", but rather a resident of Spain if we can still apply for a "libro de familia" here at the Spanish consulate... since Spain is where we will return to and live, it is where I will apply for my resident card and will need the marriage recognized. If you don't know the answer to this it's ok, it just caught my eye that you stated your wife to be was a Spanish resident so I thought it could be the same situation.

What types of situations did you encounter when you arrived in Spain with your marriage certificate. I am SOO excited about getting married and moving over there, but I feel like there are SO many hoops to jump through and soo many steps in which someone could deny an application and it all come crashing down. I'm just trying to get current copies of EVERYTHING and have them apostilled before I get over there so I won't be missing anything and it will just be a matter of submitting them. 

Thanks for any help in advance 






rockview said:


> Hello Everyone:
> 
> I searched the forum for the answer to my questions, but I did not find them.
> 
> ...


----------

